# Pre 2015 Gaggia Classic vs 2018 Gaggia Classic



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

I've no experience with coffee machines, but from what I've read on the forums, the Gaggia Classic pre 2015 sounds like a good starter model.

I noticed the 2018 version is about to be launched and wondered if it's worth waiting for it instead?

I like the fact that the pre-2015 is quite customisable, wand, PID, OPV, etc. Does anyone know if the 2018 would have this flexibility?


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

It's basically the same machine with 2 differences: the 2019 model has a better steam wand while the pre 2015 has the brass OPV. OTOH the OPV on the 2019 comes factory calibrated at 9 bar.

Both models need a PID to get the most out of them.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

OPV is better option, you can always upgrade the steam wand.

BR


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

You mean brass OPV.

While I agree, some folks like everything new and a plastic OPV set at 9bar isn't that much of a bother. Plus the new machine looks better and seems to be better put together.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes the big brass OPV, never had problem with Gaggia's OPV, easy to adjust and quite.


----------



## Lati (Dec 1, 2018)

I guess the new version turns itself off before the heat of the machine has even stabilized due to EU regulations? Or has this been an issue in 2015 and later models? Mine is made 2014 and it stays on indefinitely....


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes, the new classic has auto shut off(not a big deal to fix this).


----------



## Lati (Dec 1, 2018)

Okay







come to think of it I should probably see if there's an easy way to fix this in my C3 percolator. It shuts itself off instantly after the coffee is done. I understand that it's important to save the planet, but on the other hand I really enjoy my coffee hot...


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I ended up going for the tried and tested classic classic that was available on here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?47453-gaggia-classic-machine

Looking forward to getting started.


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

Lati said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This made me laugh! Coffee or a planet? Coffee haha


----------



## sdmc303 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi guys!

Im looking at similar thing right now.

Deciding between the 2019 Classic (New) £400

Or a second hand pre 2015 - £200 with optional upgrades.. PID - New wand etc.. with the upgrades it gets quite close to £400 also.

Thoughts?


----------



## sdmc303 (Oct 1, 2019)

fatwhite said:


> Thanks for the replies. I ended up going for the tried and tested classic classic that was available on here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?47453-gaggia-classic-machine
> 
> Looking forward to getting started.


 How has your experience been so far?

Happy decision?


----------



## Andori (Sep 10, 2019)

sdmc303 said:


> Hi guys!
> Im looking at similar thing right now.
> Deciding between the 2019 Classic (New) £400
> Or a second hand pre 2015 - £200 with optional upgrades.. PID - New wand etc.. with the upgrades it gets quite close to £400 also.
> Thoughts?


If you are prepared to service and mod it yourself, a pre 2015 can be had for closer to £100. A kit with new seals and stats is about £20. A steam wand is about £18 (for one ready modded to fit, less if you want to mess around moving the nut from the old one). Mr Shades PID is £100ish on here.

Remember that a 2019 won't have a PID and the OPV mod is a bit harder to do. You don't need a new wand though.


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Andori said:


> If you are prepared to service and mod it yourself, a pre 2015 can be had for closer to £100. A kit with new seals and stats is about £20. A steam wand is about £18 (for one ready modded to fit, less if you want to mess around moving the nut from the old one). Mr Shades PID is £100ish on here.
> 
> Remember that a 2019 won't have a PID and the OPV mod is a bit harder to do. You don't need a new wand though.


 Very true.

I would mention the work involved too. To get a £100 machine - which is likely to be 10 years old - clean as a new one inside and out including replacement of o rings (no stats needed if you install PID) and install MrShades PID, likely to take 8-10 hours for me and I have done quite a few by now, however I'm taking my time. You might as well consider to replace the boiler to avoid exhausting and boring "manual machining" the bottom surface of it due to galvanic corrosion. You might have to buy or recondition the steam valve as well.

However the end result would outperform the new model and many more sub £1000 competitors IMHO.


----------



## sdmc303 (Oct 1, 2019)

Thank you for the input guys.

Still looking around these forums.

Anyone else with some experience with both or either?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Go for a pre-2015 model, the auto-shutoff on the new one is just too much of an inconvenience - and the cost difference pays for a whole bunch of great upgrades.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

